# How much is 3/16 of a tsp?



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

3/4 of a 1/4 tsp.

Or 1 1/2 of the 1/8 tsp.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Or get a digital gram scale and not guess and mess around with it.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Dissolve a 1/4 tsp in 40 mls of water and keep 30 mls and you'll have 3/16 of a tsp in solution.


----------



## JHipkin (Dec 18, 2004)

How much is 3/16 of a tsp? It depends what's in it. Gold dust, a lot, sand, not so much 

Go to a household supply store, Bed Bath and Beyond or Linens and Things, and, for a few dollars, you can purchase a micro measuring spoon set. The label may say pinch, dash, etc. I don't recalll the conversion but it's available somewhere. 

Good luck.


----------



## 051009 (Jan 28, 2007)

The conversion is:

Dash: 1/8 tsp
Pinch: 1/16 tsp
Smidgen: 1/32 tsp

Just use three scoops of pinch and that'll be 3/16. Or if you really want to be technical, one scoop of dash and one scoop of pinch.

This is what we're referring to:

Dash, Pinch, Smidgen Measuring Spoons: The Spoon Sisters - Great Gifts Opening Everywhere

You can find them just about everywhere online.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Some of those spoons were fractional tablespoons and not fractional teaspoons. And some of them were 1/16th, 1/32th and 1/64th.

Like I said. Get a digital gram scale. Makes life very easy.


----------

